# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Λευκά γατάκια

## ria

Χαριζονται λευκα γατακια στην περιοχη Αγ.Δημητριου. τα μικρα βρισκονται στην αυλη ενος σπιτιου οπου φιλοξενει και αλλες γατουλες τις περισσοτερες απο αυτες τις στειρωνουμε με εξοδα δικα μας!!!! τα μικρα βρεθηκαν πεταμενα σε ενα καδο εκει κοντα και τα πηραμε στην αυλη ωστε να τα προστατεψουμε..αν καποιος ενδιαφερεται ας μου στειλει ενα πμ!!!!!! προωθειστε για να βρεθει ενα ζεστο σπιτακι για τα μικρακια!!!!!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Συγνώμη για το spamming, όμως δεν μπορώ! Είναι καρακουκλιά! Αν δεν ήμουν γεμάτη σκυλιά σίγουρα θα ζητούσα να πάρω ένα!
Πες όμως στους ανθρώπους που τα φροντίζουν να τσεκάρουν στα σίγουρα αν ακούνε. Αν και αυτό που φαίνεται φάτσα φόρα μάλλον θα έχει πράσινα μάτια και δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα, ας τσεκάρουν στα σίγουρα αν όλα έχουν την ακοή τους.

----------


## andreascrete

Σύγνωμη που γράφω και εγώ αλλά όποιος ενδιαφερθεί για ένα θα πρέπει να τα ταϊζει ειδικό γάλα για γατάκι που παίρνει σε μορφή σκόνης απο κτηνιατρείο η petshop - το γάλα που δίνουν στο super market δεν είναι κατάλληλο και τους προκαλεί εντερικά προβλήματα!
Είναι κουκλιά και αν δεν μετακόμιζα εξωτερικό σε μερικούς μήνες θα είχα πάρει το ένα σίγουρα! ....η κάτασπρες γάτες είναι πανέμορφα πλάσματα!

----------


## Niva2gr

Ανδρέα, είναι ήδη σε ηλικία που μπορούν να φάνε μόνα τους

----------


## panos70

Εγω ειμαι πολυ μακρια τη να πω ......απλα πανεμορφα

----------


## ria

τα μωρακια σημερα θα επισκευτουν τον κτηνιατρο για ενα τσεκ απ ωστε οποιος τα παρει να  ξερει οτι σιγουρα ειναι υγιεστατα ... θα κανουμε και την πρωτη τους αποπαρασιτωση!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο ΡΙΑ για την αγαπη και τη φροντιδα  που τους διχνεις

----------


## Niva2gr

Και να τσεκάρει αν ακούν κιόλας Ρία!

----------


## ria

> Μπραβο ΡΙΑ για την αγαπη και τη φροντιδα  που τους διχνεις


αθωες ψυχουλες ειναι και αυτες ..και μιας και εχω γατουλα και εγω και η κολλητη μου καταλαβαινουμε οτι στο δρομο δεν εχουν ελπιδες τα καημενα..




> Και να τσεκάρει αν ακούν κιόλας Ρία!


πριν λιγο μιλησα μαζι της και της το ειπα θα τα τσεκαρει καλα τα μικρα δυστυχως δεν μπορεσα να παω μαζι της σημερα στο γιατρο... επισης υπαρχουν και 3 μαυρακια στην ιδια ηλικια που ψαχνουν σπιτακι μιας και για τα ασπρακια λογω χρωματος ειμαστε πιο αισιοδοξοι και τα μαυρα γατακια εχουν την ομορφια τους!!!!!! και μια γατουλα στειρωμενη ενος ετους τρελα χαδιαρα δεν εχει ουριτσα λογω ατυχηματος αλλα κατα τ αλλα ειναι κουκλα και αποζητα συνεχεια χαδια!!!!!


http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

να μπορουσα θα επερνα ενα και ενα!καλη τους τυχη ρια..τα εβαλα εκει που σου ειπα,βαλτα και αγγελιοπολης εχει μεγαλη επισκεψημοτητα...

----------


## ria

το ενα σημερα το πηρε μια κοπελα νομιζω απο το site που το εβαλες αλλα δεν ειμαι και σιγουρη Αγγελε..τα γατακια ειναι υγιεστατα και ακουνε μια χαρα απο τα λευκα εχει μεινει το ενα ασπρακι αρσενικο και τα μαυρακια με την πολυχρωμη κουκλα...το δευτερο απο τα ασπρακια το ερωτευτηκε μια γειτονισσα οποτε θα το παρει εκεινη!!!!!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Μπράβο, είναι σε καλό δρόμο!! Εμείς μόλις στειρώσαμε την πρώην αδεσποτούλα μας που μαζέψαμε πριν 1,5 χρόνο, κι από τότε που βγήκε ελεύθερη πλέον στην αυλή, έχει μαζέψει άλλες 5-6 γάτες που φροντίζουμε και ταϊζουμε... Μακάρι να μπορούσα να παρω κι άλλη! Αλλά ήδη σφάζονται!  :Fighting0016: 
Εύχομαι το καλύτερο! Βάλε και αγγελίες στον κτηνίατρο!

----------


## marlene

*ειλικρινά αν μπορούσα, αυτό το πλασματάκι θα το είχα υιοθετήσει ήδη....
*

----------


## ria

τα ασπρακια δωθηκαν οποτε μενουν τα μαυρακια και η παρδαλη ομορφουλα!!!!!!!!

----------

